# Wanderlei just called out Chuck!!!



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

That was funny!


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

oops double post


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

OMG, Feb 24th Wandy wants to fight chuck in PRIDE's second show in USA!!!


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

He said that UFC was supposed to put the fight toghether but didnt and Chuck is affraid to fight him.


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

lol oh man, i wonder if its really chucks call though, probably some sort of contract breech


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

shut up chuck nuthuggers once and for all wanderlei


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

Wandy fights far too sloppily for Chuck, Chuck is mainly a counter striker..Wandy leaves himself open for counterpunches.
WAR CHUCK!!!


----------



## MAFFMMA (Sep 6, 2006)

Wandy wouldnt give him time for counter punches when the "ice man" is out cold


----------



## Fighter J (Oct 15, 2006)

That was awsome. I hope they actually fight though. Wandy would kick his butt


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

If it happens I'm sure it will be a good one. I doubt that Chuck is afraid. Probably some contract stuff that wouldn't allow it. I'm sure Dana has something to do with it because the presidents of Pride said that they were ready anytime for the fight to happen


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

OK... Vitor put wandy down a while back, and then chuck put vitor down, all fights were based almost entirely on striking, so who does it seem like is the logical best? Anyways wandy leaves his left side open after kicking with the right leg, check the tapes... if he did that with chuck one of the looping right hands would hit the open left side of wandys face, and wandy would go to sleep.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Since Silva cant get any uglier.... think Chuck rearranging his face might make him prettier?? and was Silva wearing makeup??????


All jokes aside, you wonder who is really holding things up, cuz Dana says they want it, Pride says they want it.... who's bullshitting?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

JuggNuttz said:


> Since Silva cant get any uglier.... think Chuck rearranging his face might make him prettier?? and was Silva wearing makeup??????
> 
> 
> All jokes aside, you wonder who is really holding things up, cuz Dana says they want it, Pride says they want it.... who's bullshitting?


Really I never heard of Dana wanting the fight to go down. Is there an article or video or something you can show me so I can see


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

cabby said:


> Really I never heard of Dana wanting the fight to go down. Is there an article or video or something you can show me so I can see



Agreed, i do seem to remember something about the UFC attempting to get the fight together, but that wandy wanted somthing like one mil for the fight, and dana not wanting to pay that. I dont know, just do a google search and im sure you will find somthing


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

NOLA_JACK said:


> Agreed, i do seem to remember something about the UFC attempting to get the fight together, but that wandy wanted somthing like one mil for the fight, and dana not wanting to pay that. I dont know, just do a google search and im sure you will find somthing


damn a mil!! i heard chuck only got 200,000 or so for the babalu fight. 1 mil is huge


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

Pride nuthuggers, pull your face out of your asses, NOW.

"Wandy said this, wandy said that. Wandy, lemme suck your ****." Thats all I hear from you people.

First of all, Chuck wont be going to fight in Pride. Thats just stupid. So far, the UFC is the only one who did anything for this "sharing" fighters thing. The UFC sent Chuck over already. It is Pride's turn. Why sohuld we send our champ to the foreign *****es that want the UFC fans to waste money on the Pride PPVs?

Send Wandy over, or else shut up. 

On a side note, good card tonight. I didnt buy it, but I was worried that Coleman might have been killed.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

http://www.mmaforum.com/mmaforum-ge...-ufc-pride-executives-clash-sirius-radio.html


The Heads of both companies get into a fight on air, both accuse the other of not wanting the fight.


I do agree, UFC already sent over a fighter, now its Pride's turn.


You said you heard nothing of Dana wanting the fight... but it was Dana who announced it.. i doubt he would announce a fight before its finalized if he didnt want it to happen. and you shoulda seen the smile on his face when he was announcing it.


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

cabby said:


> damn a mil!! i heard chuck only got 200,000 or so for the babalu fight. 1 mil is huge


Chuck got 250,000

And i agree with everyone who talks about UFC sending people over, pride needs to send their people over. Wandy was in the UFC for people who dont remember... he got destroyed by Vitor and tito, who both got destroyed by lidell


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

NOLA_JACK said:


> Chuck got 250,000
> 
> And i agree with everyone who talks about UFC sending people over, pride needs to send their people over. Wandy was in the UFC for people who dont remember... he got destroyed by Vitor and tito, who both got destroyed by lidell



Also, we have Renato Sobral, who made a ***** of your beloved Shogun.

And Liddell KOed Sobral x2, which even Fedor could not do.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

NOLA_JACK said:


> OK... Vitor put wandy down a while back, and then chuck put vitor down, all fights were based almost entirely on striking, so who does it seem like is the logical best? Anyways wandy leaves his left side open after kicking with the right leg, check the tapes... if he did that with chuck one of the looping right hands would hit the open left side of wandys face, and wandy would go to sleep.


Ok we all know mma math doesnt work. You could say Rampage put Chuck down then Silva put Rampage down. You can never tell by comparing other fights from a long time ago. That being said I think Chuck would win but its a toss up


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> Also, we have Renato Sobral, who made a ***** of your beloved Shogun.
> 
> And Liddell KOed Sobral x2, which even Fedor could not do.


Lets see the Fedor vs Sobral match had special not striking to the head rules and Fedor dominated him even with the BS rules, and a vet in sobral vs a rook in Shogun yeah id expect him to win but i would bet anything now the that Shogun could put Chuck and Sobral to sleep.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Alright! Fingers crossed! I've got my fingers crossed!


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Ok we all know mma math doesnt work. You could say Rampage put Chuck down then Silva put Rampage down. You can never tell by comparing other fights from a long time ago. That being said I think Chuck would win but its a toss up


But tape does work... chuck is an excelent(spelled wrong) counter-striker. that being said wandy drops his left had every time he throws a right legkick, this opening+chuck's counterpunching=W Lidell by KO


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

Raiders18 said:


> Lets see the Fedor vs Sobral match had special not striking to the head rules and Fedor dominated him even with the BS rules, and a vet in sobral vs a rook in Shogun yeah id expect him to win but i would bet anything now the that Shogun could put Chuck and Sobral to sleep.



Lmao.

Relying on stupid, no skilled soccer kicks and stomps?

Sorry brotha, the samurais were killed off a long time ago. Its time to move on.


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

Well untill they fight the UFC fans will say Chuck will own and the Pride fans will say Silva will own, so until they fight all this arguing is just... a waste of time.


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> Lmao.
> 
> Relying on stupid, no skilled soccer kicks and stomps?
> 
> Sorry brotha, the samurais were killed off a long time ago. Its time to move on.


lol what are you talking about i never mentioned anything of the sort you moron. But its clear your just UFC biased so whatever you have to say about Pride i wont take into consideration because your just hating on Pride.


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

Raiders18 said:


> lol what are you talking about i never mentioned anything of the sort you moron. But its clear your just UFC biased so whatever you have to say about Pride i wont take into consideration because your just hating on Pride.


Correction. I dont hate Pride. I hate Pride nuthuggers.

Plus, I cant hate Pride. Pride houses Fedor. Fedor is ruler of all mankind.


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> Correction. I dont hate Pride. I hate Pride nuthuggers.
> 
> Plus, I cant hate Pride. Pride houses Fedor. Fedor is ruler of all mankind.


Yes, Fedor is a god. But it just pisses me off when people right off Wandy against Chuck why tho, is it because a inexperianced Silva lost a decision to a running tito or got beat by The Phenom. Both fighters have improved greatly and are at the tops of there games and we'll never kno whos better untill they fight each other. I dont care where they fight, but as long as its soon and we get to see the two best 205 pounders in the world go at it.

Wanderlei ftw


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

Im sorry, i watch tapes and i judge by what i see... and i see and excelent counter-striker versus someone who doesnt cover himself after striking... also wanderlei's head is the size of a basketball if chuck cant hit that thing im gonna be really disappointed. ;-)


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

NOLA_JACK said:


> Im sorry, i watch tapes and i judge by what i see... and i see and excelent counter-striker versus someone who doesnt cover himself after striking... also wanderlei's head is the size of a basketball if chuck cant hit that thing im gonna be really disappointed. ;-)


ok but watching tapes doesnt tell whos gonna win. When you step into the ring one punch, one kick, no matter how dominant you can be one something could mess up your whole evening and u'll may up with a loss. I just hope they get at it soon to finally see whos the best once and for all.


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

Raiders18 said:


> ok but watching tapes doesnt tell whos gonna win. When you step into the ring one punch, one kick, no matter how dominant you can be one something could mess up your whole evening and u'll may up with a loss. I just hope they get at it soon to finally see whos the best once and for all.


I agree completly, there is always something that is unaccounted for... slipping because there is sweat on the floor, a lucky kick, i understand that, but based on skill, style, and physical ability the odds are weighed for chuck


----------



## Black Guy (Oct 16, 2006)

NOLA_JACK said:


> Im sorry, i watch tapes and i judge by what i see... and i see and excelent counter-striker versus someone who doesnt cover himself after striking... also wanderlei's head is the size of a basketball if chuck cant hit that thing im gonna be really disappointed. ;-)


yep, exactly how I see this fight.
I'm not saying Wandy isnt a good fighter, he is AMAZING. But styles make fights...


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Black Guy said:


> yep, exactly how I see this fight.
> I'm not saying Wandy isnt a good fighter, he is AMAZING. But styles make fights...



and ppl who bring the fight to Chuck on the feet have beeen successful in the past (Couture/Rampage) this is exactly how Wanderlei fights , so your right styles do make fights, but i think you got it the other way around


Wand by brutal KO/TKO stoppage


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> and ppl who bring the fight to Chuck on the feet have beeen successful in the past (Couture/Rampage)


Like Tito, Babalu, Horn, and Couture 2 & 3?


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

samurice said:


> Like Tito, Babalu, Horn, and Couture 2 & 3?



bro do you not have the brain to realize all those fighters you listed are strictly GRAPPLERS.... so Chuck can KO grapplers , big ****ing deal, we are talking about a VEteran of NHB and Muay Thai here.... not wrestlers and JJ guys

but thx for bringing up a point to me, 2 primary grapplers outstruck Couture plain and simple, Couture in 03 and Rampage gave him a beatdown of his life... but Wanderlei would get KO'd right? haha plz


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> bro do you not have the brain to realize all those fighters you listed are strictly GRAPPLERS.... so Chuck can KO grapplers , big ****ing deal, we are talking about a VEteran of NHB and Muay Thai here.... not wrestlers and JJ guys
> 
> but thx for bringing up a point to me, 2 primary grapplers outstruck Couture plain and simple, Couture in 03 and Rampage gave him a beatdown of his life... but Wanderlei would get KO'd right? haha plz


Oh, I guess you forgot what you said already.

Here's what you said since your brain has obviously forgotten: "and ppl who bring the fight to Chuck on the feet have beeen successful in the past (Couture/Rampage) this is exactly how Wanderlei fights , so your right styles do make fights, but i think you got it the other way around."

Know what the funny thing is though? We both used Randy in our arguments, but it's okay for yours but not mines. Good one buddy.

It doesn't matter WHO they are, because you said "ppl who brings the fight" to Chuck has been successful in the past, I'm just saying they haven't and I provided a hell of a lot more names than you did. But of course they don't count because it works against your argument even though like I said, we both used Couture...


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> bro do you not have the brain to realize all those fighters you listed are strictly GRAPPLERS.... so Chuck can KO grapplers , big ****ing deal, we are talking about a VEteran of NHB and Muay Thai here.... not wrestlers and JJ guys
> 
> but thx for bringing up a point to me, 2 primary grapplers outstruck Couture plain and simple, Couture in 03 and Rampage gave him a beatdown of his life... but Wanderlei would get KO'd right? haha plz



Last time Wand faught a counter-striker, he got executed. This was in September if you forgot.

Chuck is the same.

Still, like others, I would like to see it. If the bussiness guys would get off their high horses. Hell, maybe the IFL/WFA cna borrow the two for a night or soemthing.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

samurice said:


> Oh, I guess you forgot what you said already.
> 
> Here's what you said since your brain has obviously forgotten: "and ppl who bring the fight to Chuck on the feet have beeen successful in the past (Couture/Rampage) this is exactly how Wanderlei fights , so your right styles do make fights, but i think you got it the other way around."
> 
> ...



Who cares that we both used couture, point is Chuck got outstruck by wrestlers 2x. While Wanderlei executed Rampage the EXACT same night that Rampage punished Chuck

and im just making a point , everyone you stated is a grappler, why even bring that up... tito aint a strikers, horns a JJ guy , babalu JJ guy , Wanderlei Muay Thai .... the top of the food chain when it comes to striking, Chuck KO'd a bunch of grapplers/wrestlers , big deal


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> Last time Wand faught a counter-striker, he got executed. This was in September if you forgot.



and you're comparing Chuck to a WORLD CLASS striker..... cmon now, Chuck is no CC, hes slower, sloppier and not even near Mirkos level


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> Who cares that we both used couture, point is Chuck got outstruck by wrestlers 2x. While Wanderlei executed Rampage the EXACT same night that Rampage punished Chuck
> 
> and im just making a point , everyone you stated is a grappler, why even bring that up... tito aint a strikers, horns a JJ guy , babalu JJ guy , Wanderlei Muay Thai .... the top of the food chain when it comes to striking, Chuck KO'd a bunch of grapplers/wrestlers , big deal


Actually, point was "ppl who bring the fight to Chuck on the feet have beeen successful in the past". What's that, three times already I've quoted that? Chuck did get outstruck in those particular fights and I know that, so why would I have even tried to argue that if that was your "point"?

Why bring that up? I said it already, sorry I can't draw and color a picture for you. But as your original point stated, people are successful bringing the fight to Chuck on the feet. I brought them up because they BROUGHT IT TO CHUCK ON THE FEET and they got KTFO. It doesn't matter what their specialty is because they did what you claim was "successful" against Chuck.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

so you're point is Chuck can Knock Out grappplers who stand up and press the fight to him... awesome i didnt know that,  thx for the information... now can you telll me a striker of Wandys caliber that he has beaten, or fought?


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

You realize that I produced a counter-argument to what you said, right? Did Chuck not beat those guys who brought the "fight to Chuck on the feet"? Stop trying to take this into another direction, if you have nothing more to say on the topic then just don't.

Oh yeah, and by the way, I haven't even said who I think would win the fight. Just because I'm making an argument for Chuck doesn't mean I think he'd win, but what you said simply wasn't true.


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> and ppl who bring the fight to Chuck on the feet have beeen successful in the past (Couture/Rampage) this is exactly how Wanderlei fights , so your right styles do make fights, but i think you got it the other way around
> 
> 
> Wand by brutal KO/TKO stoppage


Are you really going to say randy??? Hello fights 2 and 3? Where randy came straight in, and got smashed? And if you are going to bring up ancient fights remember Wandy V Vitor, Wandy V Tito, where he got handled by fighters who were then put down by chuck? Im sorry, but wandy doesnt know how to cover himself after striking, and chuck will counter-strike, its that simple. Please watch some fights and look for this.


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> so you're point is Chuck can Knock Out grappplers who stand up and press the fight to him... awesome i didnt know that,  thx for the information... now can you telll me a striker of Wandys caliber that he has beaten, or fought?


Vitor Belfort, who KOed wandy do you remember this? Check out some old tapes, do some google searches, look on limewire, rent a video. Please, you should really stop saying chuck hasnt knocked out a good striker, or one better than wandy... when he has. You seem to not acknowlege any point other than your own.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

i wish wanderlei and chuck could jump put your computers and punch half u moron's with your retarted replies....


----------



## Griffen=UFC Champ (Jun 15, 2006)

well there is no way that Dana White will give up this huge fight to Pride. He announced this fight first, and it would make him look like a little ***** if he just gave it to Pride. Dana will do everything he can to make it happen, but it will have to happen in the UFC in my opinion, otherwise he won't allow Chuck to do it.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Griffen=UFC Champ said:


> well there is no way that Dana White will give up this huge fight to Pride. He announced this fight first, and it would make him look like a little ***** if he just gave it to Pride. Dana will do everything he can to make it happen, but it will have to happen in the UFC in my opinion, otherwise he won't allow Chuck to do it.



your name explains your knowledge of MMA.. then again,.... he didnt announce this fight first...

they have been callign eachother out for over 5 years... when Chuck beat Alistar Overeem he called out Wanderlei .. when he beat couture @ UFC 52 he called out wanderlei...

and wanderlei has called him out numerous times..

DANA wouldnt Sign wanderlei cause he wanted to much money...

so wanderlei had every right to say... "Chuck You Talk To Much,..... Come And Fight.. Or Stop Talking"


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

NOLA_JACK said:


> Vitor Belfort, who KOed wandy do you remember this? Check out some old tapes, do some google searches, look on limewire, rent a video. Please, you should really stop saying chuck hasnt knocked out a good striker, or one better than wandy... when he has. You seem to not acknowlege any point other than your own.



bro stfu . i can go offf on you, but you're too ****ing stupid


----------



## urbanator (Oct 15, 2006)

*Las Vegas fighting commission*

One factor that might be overlooked is the fact that they might be fighting in Las Vegas. The rules in Las Vegas may neutralize Wanderlei. If they don't allow him to use elbows or knees to the head. They take away part of Wanderlei's attack. Any time a fighter has to change his game or plan of attack without much intensive practice (especially in a championship-type bout) puts him at a disadvantage. He will not be the same figther you see in Japan.

Although I would like Wanderlei to win, I see that Chuck definitely has the advantage.


----------



## UFC (Oct 13, 2006)

Adrnalnrsh said:


> He said that UFC was supposed to put the fight toghether but didnt and Chuck is affraid to fight him.


hahaha...chucks afraid to fight him???? if silva really wants to fight chuck badly enough he'll fight him in the octagon and gets the ****in beat down thats comin too him


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Organik said:


> your name explains your knowledge of MMA.. then again,.... he didnt announce this fight first...
> 
> they have been callign eachother out for over 5 years... when Chuck beat Alistar Overeem he called out Wanderlei .. when he beat couture @ UFC 52 he called out wanderlei...
> 
> ...


Well if Silva wants to fight Chuck so bad why doesnt he ask for less money? Dana White said he wants the fight to happen Nobuyuki Sakakibara says he wants it to happen. It seems to me neither want there fighter to fight in there opponents venue. I think its both presidents fault that this fighter isnt happening. I dont blame either fight what so ever. To say Chuck Liddell or Wanderlei Silva is scared is proposterous. These guys are both warriors and will fight anyone. I think they should just fight in one place and agree if the away fighter loses theyre guaranteed a rematch in there home arena.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Good post asskicker, very true :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC (Oct 13, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> so you're point is Chuck can Knock Out grappplers who stand up and press the fight to him... awesome i didnt know that,  thx for the information... now can you telll me a striker of Wandys caliber that he has beaten, or fought?


belfort, overeem, mezgor


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> bro stfu . i can go offf on you, but you're too ****ing stupid


Way to have no counter argument, and simply resort to namecalling... good job, calling me stupid but having no counter argument.... NICE the perfect symbol of maturity.

care to adress my point of silva not covering himself after throwing leg kicks and it being obvious that chuck being a counter striker would probably exploit this, or are you going to continue to call names and be immature?


----------



## UFC (Oct 13, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> bro stfu . i can go offf on you, but you're too ****ing stupid


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

He complains about everyone being a nuthugger, and then in the fashion of a true nuthugger he has no evidence to suport his points.... he simply has wandy's ball sweat.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

NOLA_JACK said:


> He complains about everyone being a nuthugger, and then in the fashion of a true nuthugger he has no evidence to suport his points.... he simply has wandy's ball sweat.


I know theres so much hypocracy in this thread its not even funny. One person says they hate Chuck nuthuggers when there Wandy nutthuggers. They say they cant stand it when people sign off Silva but sign off Chuck and vice versa.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I agree. Saying that someone is a nuthugger than going off how u like the other fighter alot more making him sound like god is making urself look like a nuthugger


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

Well ill admit, i do like chuck lidell more than silva, based on his actions, but I think based on style alone, not my personal preference, lidell would win. Also, with pride losing their deal with japanese TV, and them coming to america what TV deals other than PPV do you think they will get? Like how UFC is doing spike, pride on USA?


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

UFC said:


> yea i think the consensus around here is that punishment101 is a fu ckin f ag and should shut is mouth



or mabe u should shut the **** up since u just signed up over night...

talkin shit to known members gets u banned... ask around


----------



## UFC (Oct 13, 2006)

or maybe im ConorM and your a littel skinny white kid from canada who wants to be a nig ger


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

Organik said:


> or mabe u should shut the **** up since u just signed up over night...
> 
> talkin shit to known members gets u banned... ask around


Before talking read the previous few pages


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

UFC said:


> or maybe im ConorM and your a littel skinny white kid from canada who wants to be a nig ger


good to know youll be banned again once a admin sees your being racist once again


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

UFC said:


> or maybe im ConorM and your a littel skinny white kid from canada who wants to be a nig ger


jeeez man, you realy show your age with some of your posts.
Hopefully admin bans your IP address instead of your username this time.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Borat Sagdiyev said:


> jeeez man, you realy show your age with some of your posts.
> Hopefully admin bans your IP address instead of your username this time.



he will be banned soon.. hes a goof.. f*ck em


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Wandy just called out Chuck...wtf?*

...People how long have you been asleep? Chuck is afraid??....LMAO!
Let me state the facts:In 2003 Pride FC Final Elimination, after Chuck KO'd Alistair Overeem...in his post fight interview this is EXACTLY what he said " I'll fight Wanderlei Silva tonight, just give me 1 round". Chuck called Wandy out 3 years ago. I don't know why everybody's panties are in a bunch....lol It's the owners of Pride and Dana that can't negotiate...simple as that.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

The nationational exposure of this fight alone should give the owners of UFC and PRIDE enough incentive to put this fight together. I think negotiations will pick up next year, hopefully after Silva is back on the winning track.


----------



## Stonewall44 (Oct 19, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> Correction. I dont hate Pride. I hate Pride nuthuggers.
> 
> Plus, I cant hate Pride. Pride houses Fedor. Fedor is ruler of all mankind.




So define a "Pride nuthugger". Is that someone who prefers it over UFC & someone that speaks highly of it?


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Stonewall44 said:


> So define a "Pride nuthugger". Is that someone who prefers it over UFC & someone that speaks highly of it?



yuh basically


----------



## dannov (Oct 17, 2006)

NOLA_JACK said:


> Chuck got 250,000
> 
> And i agree with everyone who talks about UFC sending people over, pride needs to send their people over. Wandy was in the UFC for people who dont remember... he got destroyed by Vitor and tito, who both got destroyed by lidell


Tito did not destroy Wandy, I saw that fight...it was simply a decision win and a lot of takedowns. Vitor and Ortiz both faced Silva before he severely upped his game. Rampage Jackson wrecked Liddell around 3 years ago, but it's not to say that in 3 years Liddell will still get wrecked...people improve in MMA. Vitor himself was always a hit-and-miss guy, depending on how passionate he was at the time.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

NOLA_JACK said:


> Well ill admit, i do like chuck lidell more than silva, based on his actions, but I think based on style alone, not my personal preference, lidell would win. Also, with pride losing their deal with japanese TV, and them coming to america what TV deals other than PPV do you think they will get? Like how UFC is doing spike, pride on USA?


Its someone who no matter what the circumstances will choose their preference over the rival organization or fighter. Someone whose basically biased in their opinions.


----------



## You Are a Clown (Aug 29, 2006)

anybody else tired of these repetitive posts of wand vs chuck its getting old everyone has a side and just argues who will win its pointless and shouldnt be discussed until we actually know they are going to fight and shogun lost to babalu 3 years ago he has improved a lot since then that is not a good reference at all its like saying shogun beat rampage so he should beat chuck since rampage beat chuck you cant say anything like that with world class fighters until a fight between the two actually happens


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*This is not going to happen IMO. First, the UFC is not going to send Chuck to a Pride event, again, to have him fight. It's not up to Chuck, he is under contract with the UFC and Dana won't let him fight. Alot of people on this site are to one sided with things, saying Pride sucks because they didn't send Silva over to fight in November. Both sides are saying the other backed down and you really can't tell who is lying and who is telling the truth.*


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

they won't fight until one organization owns them both. To much money lost by sending people to fight other fighter's when they don't get ppv revenue.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

moldy said:


> they won't fight until one organization owns them both. To much money lost by sending people to fight other fighter's when they don't get ppv revenue.


They wouldnt lose money if they would agree to trades or something. Like if Pride sent over Wand to fight Chuck, UFC would send a top fighter over to Pride to fight in return.


----------



## Unforgiven (Sep 10, 2006)

Wanderlei is getting himself into trouble, Chuck is going to smash a hole in his Brazilian hard head. Then Shogun will be mad and want Chuck.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

I dont think itd be a good idea to have inter promotional fighters fight while 1 is the champ. If they lost then they would no longer be considered the best in the world.


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

Then there would be the issue, of why put fighters into inter-group fights if they arnt the best, then your group gets embarassed


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

3DLee said:


> I dont think itd be a good idea to have inter promotional fighters fight while 1 is the champ. If they lost then they would no longer be considered the best in the world.


Why call yourself the best in the world if you dont think you can beat everyone?


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

For the cash, they cant say... Im the best fighter, I think. It is all about the $$$$$$$


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

With the amount of ppl that want to see this we should just collect the money ourselves.. then fly chuck n wandy to a field.. let them do business and pay them the cash from everyone who wanted to see it..

then buy a lion to eat the loser


----------



## urbanator (Oct 15, 2006)

*Hey, who are you callling a clown, You are a clown?!*



You Are a Clown said:


> anybody else tired of these repetitive posts of wand vs chuck its getting old everyone has a side and just argues who will win its pointless and shouldnt be discussed until we actually know they are going to fight and shogun lost to babalu 3 years ago he has improved a lot since then that is not a good reference at all its like saying shogun beat rampage so he should beat chuck since rampage beat chuck you cant say anything like that with world class fighters until a fight between the two actually happens


Of course you are right, transative property does not apply to fights, ie. Sakuraba beat Belfort, Belfort beat Silva................ therefore Sakuraba beat Silva (I don't think so!). 

I agree that there is a lot of discussion that goes over the same thing without much thought. It can be a waste of time having to dig through others ranting. However, I appreciate others opinions as long as it is an informed one and can be backed by history and fighter tendancies rather than one's emotional rhetoric.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't care who hugs whose nuts!!! I just want to see the damn fight!!!! And where is the poll?? You can't post something of this magnitude without a poll. Jeez, where's your sense of responsibilty?? And you all new forums were gonna be lit aflame when Silva said it.


----------

